# Fabricar una Jampro Penetrator , alguien sabe cómo?



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola gente ,como me sobra el tiempo y soy un tipo muy divertido"jajaja"ando con ganas de enrroscarme y  de hacer una copia de una antena Jampro penetrator,les parece que sera posible ,o estara muy lejos del alcanse de nosotros simples mortales.

Saludos el griego


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 9, 2011)

podrias empezar por aqui

http://www.jampro.com/fm.html


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 9, 2011)

Somos dos 

Estoy armando mi version de esa antena con la info que recupere de la web.. voy a armar un croquis y en cuanto lo tenga lo subo y lo probamos entre todos (los que se animan claro)

No es nada facil para los mortales.. pero una antena es una antena


----------



## sjuan (Mar 9, 2011)

y que tiene de especial esta antena bajo consumo solo eso?


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 9, 2011)

Bajo consumo???

Es una antena de polarizacion circular para fm, verdadera polarizacion circular, se utiliza mucho en ciudades densamente pobladas con muchas edificaciones, la principal caracteristica es su buena penetracion en estas condiciones.

Este diseño es bastante complicado para su construccion, pero tal vez entre los mas entendidos sacamos algo en limpio


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

Yo creo que son simples trozos de cobre y moldeandolo como aparece en la foto (y si acaso en algun diagrama) mas el gama que se ve en la foto podria salir andando... al parecer es asi y no hay mas atado. El problema es cuanto son las medidas...



> Bajo consumo???
> 
> Es una antena de polarizacion circular para fm, verdadera polarizacion circular, se utiliza mucho en ciudades densamente pobladas con muchas edificaciones, la principal caracteristica es su buena penetracion en estas condiciones.



Cual tiene mejor polarizacion circular, la circular autentica o la jampro?


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 9, 2011)

Ojala fuesen simples trozos de cobre, seria tan sencillo...

Explicando sin mucho tecnisismo, son dos dipolos abiertos, uno vertical y otro horizontal, cada uno mide 1/4 de onda, una inclinacion de 45º y lleva un puente, entre dipolo y dipolo hay una separacion de 1/4 de onda, pero dentro del dipolo tiene un conductor con sierta impedancia para que la antena tenga sus respectivos 50 ohms.

En funcionamiento tiene que existir 90º de diferencia con la fase de cada dipolo, asi se produce en efecto circular





> Cual tiene mejor polarizacion circular, la circular autentica o la jampro?


No entiendo tu pregunta... la jampro este modelo en si es el que tiene realmente polarizacion circular


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

O sea cual tiene autentica irradiacion circular... ya entendi la manera en que funciona esa antena, entonces serian dos dipolos en uno, uno en vertical y el otro en horizontal, el cual el gamma que los alimenta es el mismo, esos dipolos estan doblados en ''V'', y al estar cruzados forman polarizacion circular. Estoy bien?


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 9, 2011)

Si, pero para completar el ciclo de polarizacion circular tiene que estar 90º desafada una de la otra, el angulo de 45º creo yo.. creo, que es tambien por la impedancia, pero es solo una suposicion.

Creo que el diseño original es de jampro, pero la que estamos analizando es la de autentica polarizacion circular, hay una en el foro que es como un anillo, esa es mas elicoidal que circular


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola a todos ,veo que este tema va cobrando vida propia ,muy buena tu investigacion GustyArte ,voy a tratar de realizar un prototipo con estos datos que aportaste. Seguimos en carrera .

Saludos el griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

La antena que dices gusty es la que digo... si esa es o no


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 9, 2011)

Verdadera Polarizacion Circular



Polarizacion Elicoidal, con menor ganancia en db


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

AA es helicoidal, entonces ''circular'' es solo el nombre


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos ojala les agrade, un  abrazo


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 10, 2011)

Que buen aporte amigo moises! como siempre excelentes aportes...

Ahora que estas y hablando de antenas, pudiste armar el dipolo abierto de banda ancha?

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola amigo moises,pero que buena informacion ,y cuantos datos ,no queda mas que ponerse a fabricarla y ver como funciona . 


Saludos El Griego.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 10, 2011)

Gracias Gustyarte, El griego,  me alegra, que los aportes sirvan y creo que ese es el proposito;amigo Gusty, pues te dire que si la arme, pero, tenia un "pequeño" problema, individualmente, tenia baja Roe, pero cuando ponia por decir 4 elementos en la torre, se me subia la Roe, una barbaridad, probe cambiar separacion entre ellas, pero nada, la unica manera  que bajaba , era  poniendola en direcciones diferentes, seguiremos discutiendo, esto, un abrazo a todos,


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 10, 2011)

Aver, hay dos modelos estas antenas dando vueltas, una de banda ancha y otra sintonizable, me parece que lo mas conveniente es armar una que podamos ajustar, que no sea de banda ancha asi es menos critico su armado y puesta a punto.

Salutes


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 10, 2011)

He visto la penetrator, con  dipolos ajustables, y las laminas de sintonia tambien variables, un saludo


----------



## gust (Mar 27, 2015)

Pregunta:
Armé la antena Jampro penetrator doble V pero no ajusta la impedancia A 50 ohmios, cual seria la impedancia de las dos antenas en el punto de alimentación?

Requiere de algún sistema acoplador interno?

Gust


----------



## tiago (Mar 28, 2015)

En el punto de alimentación deben haber sobre los 52 Ohm. Revisa las medidas o sube una foto de tu antena.
El punto de alimetación está en el centro, estudia el dibujo de los primeros post.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavo A. (Jun 29, 2018)

Hola amigo ..
quería saber si lograron armar un dipolo _penetrator_  les dejo una imagen ..


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2018)

Como veras este hilo no tiene actividad desde hace más de 3 años, por otro lado quien lo inicio, "El Griego", hace un tiempo que ya no esta entre nosotros (Fijarte cintas negras.....)


----------



## nadir0 (Ago 15, 2021)




----------

